# To Be Restless To Meet Guru And The Creator



## pk70 (Mar 15, 2009)

*To be restless to meet Guru and the Creator*

*It is amazing how a longing to meet the Guru and the Almighty is expressed in the following Guru Shabad, it is the longing that steers the heart to the goal, it is the longing that procures due attention needed to fulfill its set up goal. With such high gravity of longing, Fifth Nanak pens down all emotions bottled up while walking on a longing triggered- path to see Guru and the Almighty Saint. Lets us enjoy with Guru how it is felt to be restless to see Him and His medium and how does this longing leads  to satisfaction of something within which is in restlessness state.*

*ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਚਉਪਦੇ ਘਰੁ ੧ **॥ **ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਲੋਚੈ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਤਾਈ **॥ **ਬਿਲਪ ਕਰੇ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਕੀ ਨਿਆਈ **॥ **ਤ੍ਰਿਖਾ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦਰਸਨ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Mājẖ mėhlā 5 cẖa▫upḏe gẖar 1. **Merā man locẖai gur ḏarsan ṯā▫ī. **Bilap kare cẖāṯrik kī ni▫ā▫ī. **Ŧarikẖā na uṯrai sāŉṯ na āvai bin ḏarsan sanṯ pi▫āre jī▫o. ||1|| *
* Raag Majh, Bani of Fifth Nanak, Couplets,First House*
*In essence: I long to have Guru Sight, in longing of seeing Guru, my mind bewails like a thirsty song bird. In this situation, I have no peace at heart and my thirsty mind remains unquenched due to not having sight of my beloved Saint Guru.*
*To know how swear is the longing; look at the metaphors used by Guru ji here. There is no peace, all is distracting misery loaded- shows around the soul, and it becomes restless like a thirsty cuckoo. Seeing Guru here is not a habit but a need loaded with sincere emotions. How does one become restless to see Guru? It is a simple realized truth which most of us lack. The reason behind the restlessness is an experienced fact and that is Guru’s miracle-filled enlightenment that pours the peace in to the heart. Look at our own longing for the Guru and the Almighty! We want to see Guru so we go to Gurdawara to see the Guru literally and we come back without any change with in us. Have we seen the Guru? If yes why is our behavior not changed? Why? Answer is “no we haven’t” because our minds are filled with other longings too. Seeing Guru has become our habit and habit doesn’t need any special attention. Guru says that without seeing Guru Saint, there is no peace and no sleep. Look at ourselves; we enjoy deep sound sleep every day without having any awareness of Guru Shabad. Guru talks about true longing and we enjoy habitual longing. *
*ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਬੜੀ ਤਾਂਘ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ (ਜਿਵੇਂ ਪਪੀਹਾ ਸ੍ਵਾਂਤੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਲਈ* *ਤਰਲੇ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ) ਪਪੀਹੇ ਵਾਂਗ (ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਲਈ) ਤਰਲੇ ਲੈ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ**।* *ਪਿਆਰੇ ਸੰਤ-ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ (ਦਰਸਨ ਦੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਆਤਮਕ) ਤ੍ਰੇਹ ਮਿਟਦੀ ਨਹੀਂ**, **ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਧੀਰਜ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ**।**੧**। *
*ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*Ha▫o gẖolī jī▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī gur ḏarsan sanṯ pi▫āre jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. *
*I sacrifice to the sight of beloved Saint Guru. (Pause)*
* Seeing Guru brings peace in heart and that is the reason, the mind feels indebted to Guru repeatedly. It is an utter sincere feeling of gratitude towards Guru. Seeing Guru is just not having glance of Guru, it goes a way deep into the soul. It becomes vital.*
*ਮੈਂ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਸੰਤ-ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਤੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਹਾਂ**, **ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*ਤੇਰਾ ਮੁਖੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਜੀਉ ਸਹਜ ਧੁਨਿ ਬਾਣੀ **॥ **ਚਿਰੁ ਹੋਆ ਦੇਖੇ ਸਾਰਿੰਗਪਾਣੀ **॥ **ਧੰਨੁ ਸੁ ਦੇਸੁ ਜਹਾ ਤੂੰ ਵਸਿਆ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਜਣ ਮੀਤ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ **॥**੨**॥ *
*Ŧerā mukẖ suhāvā jī▫o sahj ḏẖun baṇī. **Cẖir ho▫ā ḏekẖe sāringpāṇī. **Ḏẖan so ḏes jahā ṯūŉ vasi▫ā mere sajaṇ mīṯ murāre jī▫o. ||2|| *
*In essence: Your beautiful face infuses peace within me and the sound of your words of praise of the Creator sends me in equipoise. It has been ages since I saw you Oh Almighty! Blessed is the place (heart) where you dwell in oh my dear Creator.*
*Note. Some translators interpret “sarangpani as “song bird” it doesn’t sound correct, following examples explicitly defines its meaning as the Almighty *
*1 **ਤਿਥੈ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਈਐ* *ਸਾਰਿੰਗਪਾਣੀ* *॥**(SGGS1076)
**Ŧithai har **ḏẖ**i▫ā▫ī▫ai sāringpā**ṇ**ī.
**there he should meditate on the Lord of the Universe.
**ਮਃ **5 *
*2. **ਆਪੇ ਦਇਆ ਕਰੇ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਜਪੀਐ* *ਸਾਰਿੰਗਪਾਣੀ* *॥**੩**॥(SGGS1259)
**Āpe **ḏ**a▫i▫ā kare suk**ẖ**▫**ḏ**ā**ṯ**a japī▫ai sāringpā**ṇ**ī. ||3||
**When the Giver of peace grants His Grace, the mortal being meditates on the Lord, the Life of the Universe. ||3||
**ਮਃ **3 *
*In all aspect, Guru is beautiful, Guru is pious and his divine words energize the soul to love the Lord because they convey true praise of Him. That is the wondrous part Guru plays. That is why the Guru and his advice are beautiful and through them the soul goes in equipoise. When mind is not centered at Guru, mind becomes toy in the hands of Maya. The absence of Guru in life leaves soul in miseries. Guru’s Sanctuary is missed dearly by those who have awareness of the Guru and his guidance. Since it has been a long time being in Guru Sanctuary; the beloved Creator is not seen or felt. One can feel how extremely soul misses Him.*
*ਹੇ* *ਧਨੁਖ-ਧਾਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਤੇਰਾ ਮੂੰਹ (ਤੇਰੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ) ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ (ਠੰਢ* *ਪਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ) ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਦੀ ਲਹਰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੀ* *ਹੈ**। **ਹੇ ਧਨੁਖ-ਧਾਰੀ! ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੀਤਿਆਂ ਚਿਰ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ**। **ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸੱਜਣ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!* *ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਉਹ ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਦੇਸ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ (ਸਦਾ) ਵੱਸਦਾ* *ਹੈਂ**।**੨**। *
*ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਹਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਸਜਣ ਮੀਤ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*Ha▫o gẖolī ha▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī gur sajaṇ mīṯ murāre jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. *
*I sacrifice to you oh my Guru and  my dear friend the Creator.(Pause)*
*Stress is on a feeling that makes the heart joyous just by thinking about the Guru and the Almighty. So the mind shows gratitude towards the Guru and the beloved Almighty because both become parts of the goal.*
*ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸੱਜਣ ਗੁਰੂ! ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਹਾਂ**, **ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*ਇਕ ਘੜੀ ਨ ਮਿਲਤੇ ਤਾ ਕਲਿਜੁਗੁ ਹੋਤਾ **॥ **ਹੁਣਿ ਕਦਿ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਗਵੰਤਾ **॥ **ਮੋਹਿ ਰੈਣਿ ਨ ਵਿਹਾਵੈ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੇਖੇ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ **॥**੩**॥ *
*Ik gẖaṛī na milṯe ṯā kalijug hoṯā. **Huṇ kaḏ milī▫ai pari▫a ṯuḏẖ bẖagvanṯā. **Mohi raiṇ na vihāvai nīḏ na āvai bin ḏekẖe gur ḏarbāre jī▫o. ||3|| *
*In essence: If I didnt meet you for a second, I had bad time, now when can I meet you oh my beloved Almighty? I cannot sleep and the night doesn’t pass without beholding Guru Congregation (because in there He is seen and felt).*
* Gurdarbare represents a place where the Creator is praised together with inspiration of the Guru. Do we feel in that way about the place where He is praised? Please let’s ask ourselves. Look at the peak of bad effect on the soul being away from the Origin of it.  Kalyug is known as bad time. We remain away from Him but we don’t feel it is bad time rather we feel we are having good time. Guru shares with us how it is felt with and without Him. When He is felt, it is good time and if not, it’s horrible.  That is why then a strong desire is expressed to meet Him. It is exactly like fish rushing towards the water. Now try to realize how a longing becomes need.*
*ਹੇ* *ਪਿਆਰੇ ਭਗਵਾਨ! ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਇਕ ਘੜੀ ਭਰ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾ ਦਾ* *ਕਲਿਜੁਗ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿਛੋੜੇ ਵਿਚ ਬਿਹਬਲ ਹਾਂ**, **ਦੱਸ ਹੁਣ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਮੈਂ* *ਕਦੋਂ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਾਂਗਾ**। (**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਨਹੀਂ* *ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ**, **ਤਾਹੀਏਂ) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੇਰੀ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ)* *ਰਾਤ (ਸੌਖੀ) ਨਹੀਂ ਲੰਘਦੀ**, **ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ**।**੩**। *
*ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਚੇ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*Ha▫o gẖolī jī▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī ṯis sacẖe gur ḏarbāre jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. *
*  I sacrifice to the true congregation of the Guru (Pause)*
*In real gratitude the soul sacrifices again and again to Guru Congregation because this place the Almighty is realized and felt within. Here mind stills. This becomes soul’s support.*
*ਮੈਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਅਟੱਲ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*ਭਾਗੁ ਹੋਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਸੰਤੁ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ **॥ **ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਇਆ **॥ **ਸੇਵ ਕਰੀ ਪਲੁ ਚਸਾ ਨ ਵਿਛੁੜਾ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ **॥**੪**॥ *
*Bẖāg ho▫ā gur sanṯ milā▫i▫ā. **Parabẖ abẖināsī gẖar mėh pā▫i▫ā. **Sev karī pal cẖasā na vicẖẖuṛā jan Nānak ḏās ṯumāre jī▫o. ||4|| 
*




*TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## pk70 (Mar 15, 2009)

*In Essence: I have become lucky because Guru has caused me to meet the Source of peace, the Creator. This way; I have found the immortal Lord within. Oh Master! Please bless your servant Nanak to serve you and kindly never let him be away from you for a moment, *
*Note. Saint here is used for the Creator who brings peace to the soul. Some interpreters interpret “saint” for the Guru. Look at the following and see how Saint is also used for the Lord.*
*ਹਮਰੋ ਭਰਤਾ ਬਡੋ ਬਿਬੇਕੀ ਆਪੇ* *ਸੰਤੁ* *ਕਹਾਵੈ **॥**(SGGS476)
**Hamro b**ẖ**ar**ṯ**ā bado bibekī āpe san**ṯ** kahāvai.
**My Husband is the Great One of discriminating wisdom; He(Himself) is called a Saint.*
*ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ* *ਸੰਤੁ* *ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਧਰਿ ਕੈ ਹਥੁ **॥( SGGS958)
**Sa**ṯ**gur san**ṯ** milā▫i▫ā mas**ṯ**ak **ḏẖ**ar kai hath.
**The True Guru has united me with the Lord. He placed His hand on my forehead(Blessings).* 
*Besides, the Use of Guru as Gure with sihari* [ *ਗੁਰਿ  **it suggests that it** means Guru causes] before “Santt” shows that Guru Causes to meet the Saint (Almighty). The next Vak clears it further by suggesting how Guru caused to meet Him and where[**ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਇਆ ]. As per dictionary and encyclopedia of AadGranth and Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha, “Santt means Guru and Almighty as well. So here in this context I disagree with Sant Singh Khalsa ji and S. Manmohan Singh ji and fully agree with Dr Sahib Singh Ji.*
*Here the grace of Prabh ji is expressed. With His grace, soul turns to be lucky to meet Guru. Result is wonderful, Guru shows again the immortal Lord within. This moment is grabbed and the soul hangs on to it. It will serve as a servant of the Almighty and not for a moment it wants to be separated from Him.( Remember “Vissara Marr jao-M-1 )Who have experience of having union with Him; will not let any moment pass without His presence within and that becomes their destiny. Literally we just don’t want that due to our own affiliations with other stuff.*
*ਮੇਰੇ* *ਭਾਗ ਜਾਗ ਪਏ ਹਨ**, **ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਦਾ ਸੋਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ (ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ) ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਲੱਭ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ**। **ਹੇ* *ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਾਸਾਂ ਦੀ (ਨਿੱਤ) ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਦਾ* *ਰਹਾਂ**, (**ਤੇਰੇ ਦਾਸਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਮੈਂ ਇਕ ਪਲ ਭਰ ਭੀ ਨਾਹ ਵਿੱਛੁੜਾਂ**, **ਇਕ ਚਸਾ-ਭਰ ਭੀ ਨਾਹ* *ਵਿੱਛੁੜਾਂ**।**੪**। *
*ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥**੧**॥**੮**॥ *
*Ha▫o gẖolī jī▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī jan Nānak ḏās ṯumāre jī▫o. Rahā▫o. ||1||8|| I Nanak your slave sacrifice to you. (Pause)*
*Gratitude is expressed to the One who bestows His grace due to which Guru is met and eventually Guru caused to find Him with in. **All credit goes to Him.*
* ਦਾਸਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਹਾਂ**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
* So first have a longing for the Guru and the Almighty then pursue it, results could be amazing. Even if doubt riddled mind tries it, chances are that doubts may be dispelled. One thing always to remember is to annul the intellect that could never be helpful in achieving union with the Almighty Lord, let it go along with the doubts. This Guru Shabad is all about being away from Guru Shabad which also means being away from the Creator. Its magnificent cry leads to the ultimate truth, the Creator. Nothing is physical. Why it is said in the Shabad “your face infuses peace ( Tera Mukh Suhava jio)? It is revisiting. If we recall being sitting among flowers, our souls will revisit that fragrance they had while being close to the flowers. That also indicates the environment where mind goes in to equipoise. If that longing doesn’t exist in the mind, soul will remain a toy in the hands of its wrong environments also  called Maya in Gurbani.*

*Note; This Guru Shabad is on SGGS96-97*


*G.  Singh*


----------



## pk70 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Here is another example of same kind of longing,(SGGS794**)*

*ਤਪਿ ਤਪਿ ਲੁਹਿ ਲੁਹਿ ਹਾਥ ਮਰੋਰਉ **॥ **ਬਾਵਲਿ ਹੋਈ ਸੋ ਸਹੁ ਲੋਰਉ **॥ **ਤੈ ਸਹਿ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਕੀਆ ਰੋਸੁ **॥ **ਮੁਝੁ ਅਵਗਨ ਸਹ ਨਾਹੀ ਦੋਸੁ *॥੧॥ 
Ŧap ṯap luhi luhi hāth marora▫o. Bāval ho▫ī so saho lora▫o. Ŧai sėh man mėh kī▫ā ros. Mujẖ avgan sah nāhī ḏos. ||1|| 
*In essence: As being in extreme anxiety I wring my hands and being crazy for you I seek you oh my Husband Lord. Are you angry with me my Husband lord?( But I know ) I have no quality and you are beyond faults.*


----------



## pk70 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Amazing same thought to the same goal*

*SGGS 711*
*ਮੇਰੈ ਹੀਅਰੈ ਲੋਚ ਲਗੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਨੈਨਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਹੇਰਾ **॥ **ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਦਇਆਲਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਧਰੁ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇਰਾ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Merai hī▫arai locẖ lagī parabẖ kerī har nainhu har parabẖ herā. **Saṯgur ḏa▫i▫āl har nām driṛ▫ā▫i▫ā har pāḏẖar har parabẖ kerā. ||1|| *
*Within my mind, I have longing for the Lord and with mine eyes, I see my Lord God, the Master. **The compassionate True Guru has implanted God's Name within me and that is the way which leads to God, the Lord Master. *
*
[/FONT]ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ) ਦੀ ਤਾਂਘ ਲੱਗੀ ਹੋਈ ਸੀ (ਮੇਰਾ ਜੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਸੀ ਕਿ) ਮੈਂ (ਆਪਣੀਆਂ) ਅੱਖਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਹਰੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਖ ਲਵਾਂ। ਦਇਆਲ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ-ਇਹੀ ਹੈ ਹਰੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ) ਦਾ ਪੱਧਰਾ ਰਸਤਾ।੧।*


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 19, 2009)

pk70 ji,
perfectly conveyed what Satguru is saying. Longing is the tool we need to get across. I will post full shabad here.

ੴ  ਸਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ  ਅਕਾਲ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਅਜੂਨੀ  ਸੈਭੰ  ਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying. Beyond Birth. Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace: 
ਰਾਗੁ  ਟੋਡੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ਘਰੁ  ੧  ॥
Raag Todee, Chau-Padas, Fourth Mehl, First House:

ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਰਹਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥
Without the Lord, my mind cannot survive.

ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਭਵਜਲਿ ਫੇਰਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
If the Guru unites me with my Beloved Lord God, my breath of life, then I shall not have to face the wheel of reincarnation again in the terrifying world-ocean. ||1||Pause||

ਮੇਰੈ ਹੀਅਰੈ ਲੋਚ ਲਗੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਨੈਨਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਹੇਰਾ ॥
My heart is gripped by a yearning for my Lord God, and with my eyes, I behold my Lord God.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਦਇਆਲਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਧਰੁ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇਰਾ ॥੧॥
The merciful True Guru has implanted the Name of the Lord within me; this is the Path leading to my Lord God. ||1||

ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗੀ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇਰਾ ॥
Through the Lord's Love, I have found the Naam, the Name of my Lord God, the Lord of the Universe, the Lord my God.

ਹਰਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਮੀਠਾ ਲਾਗਾ ਮੁਖਿ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਭਾਗੁ ਚੰਗੇਰਾ ॥੨॥
The Lord seems so very sweet to my heart, mind and body; upon my face, upon my forehead, my good destiny is inscribed. ||2||

ਲੋਭ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਜਿਨਾ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗਾ ਹਰਿ ਵਿਸਰਿਆ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਚੰਗੇਰਾ ॥
Those whose minds are attached to greed and corruption forget the Lord, the good Lord God.

ਓਇ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਮੂੜ ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ਕਹੀਅਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਭਾਗੁ ਮੰਦੇਰਾ ॥੩॥
Those self-willed manmukhs are called foolish and ignorant; misfortune and bad destiny are written on their foreheads. ||3||

ਬਿਬੇਕ ਬੁਧਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਪਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇਰਾ ॥
From the True Guru, I have obtained a discriminating intellect; the Guru has revealed the spiritual wisdom of God.

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇ ਪਾਇਆ ਧੁਰਿ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਭਾਗੁ ਲਿਖੇਰਾ ॥੪॥੧॥
Servant Nanak has obtained the Naam from the Guru; such is the destiny inscribed upon his forehead. ||4||1||


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 19, 2009)

pk70 ji, I totally agree with you.Gurbani made it clear that longing or yearning for Lord is what we need ( with guidance from Guru). But how do we get this yearning?
Some gursikhs say they are filled with love and longing for Lord right when they start nitnem or listening to kirtan. Others say they experience this longing even when they are doing everyday`s work (they see Creator in His creation all the time and look at this mortal world like a play going on within His Hukam).
 Still there are some others who feel that even though they are doing full rehat and nitnem, they don`t feel love for Lord. They fear Him, but no longing comes into mind. They keep on doing it like they are doing a duty.
All the people are at different levels of spituality. Latter ones are in Saram realm. They are doing effort. They are shaping themselves into new ones with effort (of course waiting for His grace to be in Karam(grace) realm).
Thanks


----------



## pk70 (Mar 19, 2009)

lalihayer said:


> pk70 ji, I totally agree with you. Gurbani made it clear that longing or yearning for Lord is what we need ( with guidance from Guru). But how do we get this yearning?
> Some gursikhs say they are filled with love and longing for Lord right when they start nitnem or listening to kirtan. Others say they experience this longing even when they are doing everyday`s work (they see Creator in His creation all the time and look at this mortal world like a play going on within His Hukam).
> Still there are some others who feel that even though they are doing full rehat and nitnem, they don`t feel love for Lord. They fear Him, but no longing comes into mind. They keep on doing it like they are doing a duty.
> All the people are at different levels of spituality. Latter ones are in Saram realm. They are doing effort. They are shaping themselves into new ones with effort (of course waiting for His grace to be in Karam(grace) realm).
> Thanks



*I concur.
When that longing comes, all longings are ceased, faith in His Hukam and His Grace are fortified with this longing, its like having dark clouds all over the sky, and the rain is hoped.
 For example I have it but it is tainted, I can see it. Remember once you wrote " after reading a Shabad, it was like hearing "unhad", Same thing happens then, take it as the beginning of its perception, nothing wrong can be crept in.

Thanks for beautiful comments in context of Guru Shabadas
*


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 19, 2009)

Satguru is saying it again how to get this love.

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥
Siree Raag, First Mehl:

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਜੇ ਮਿਲੈ ਪਾਈਐ ਰਤਨੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥
Meeting the Perfect True Guru, we find the jewel of meditative reflection.

*ਮਨੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਗੁਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਰਬ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥
Surrendering our minds to our Guru, we find universal love.
*
ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਅਵਗਣ ਮੇਟਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੧॥
We find the wealth of liberation, and our demerits are erased. ||1||

ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
O Siblings of Destiny, without the Guru, there is no spiritual wisdom.

ਪੂਛਹੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੇ ਨਾਰਦੈ ਬੇਦ ਬਿਆਸੈ ਕੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Go and ask Brahma, Naarad and Vyaas, the writer of the Vedas. ||1||Pause||


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 19, 2009)

Satguru continues on same Ang.


ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਐਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਜਲ  ਕਮਲੇਹਿ  ॥
O mind, love the Lord, as the lotus loves the water.

ਲਹਰੀ ਨਾਲਿ ਪਛਾੜੀਐ ਭੀ ਵਿਗਸੈ ਅਸਨੇਹਿ ॥
Tossed about by the waves, it still blossoms with love.

ਜਲ ਮਹਿ ਜੀਅ ਉਪਾਇ ਕੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਜਲ ਮਰਣੁ ਤਿਨੇਹਿ ॥੧॥
In the water, the creatures are created; outside of the water they die. ||1|| 



ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਐਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਮਛੁਲੀ  ਨੀਰ  ॥
O mind, love the Lord, as the fish loves the water.

ਜਿਉ ਅਧਿਕਉ ਤਿਉ ਸੁਖੁ ਘਣੋ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਸਰੀਰ ॥
The more the water, the more the happiness, and the greater the peace of mind and body.

ਬਿਨੁ ਜਲ ਘੜੀ ਨ ਜੀਵਈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਅਭ ਪੀਰ ॥੨॥
Without water, she cannot live, even for an instant. God knows the suffering of her mind. ||2|| 


ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਐਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ  ਮੇਹ  ॥
O mind, love the Lord, as the song-bird loves the rain.

ਸਰ ਭਰਿ ਥਲ ਹਰੀਆਵਲੇ ਇਕ ਬੂੰਦ ਨ ਪਵਈ ਕੇਹ ॥
The pools are overflowing with water, and the land is luxuriantly green, but what are they to her, if that single drop of rain does not fall into her mouth?

ਕਰਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੋ ਪਾਈਐ ਕਿਰਤੁ ਪਇਆ ਸਿਰਿ ਦੇਹ ॥੩॥
By His Grace, she receives it; otherwise, because of her past actions, she gives her head. ||3|| 


ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਐਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਜਲ  ਦੁਧ  ਹੋਇ  ॥
O mind, love the Lord, as the water loves the milk.

ਆਵਟਣੁ ਆਪੇ ਖਵੈ ਦੁਧ ਕਉ ਖਪਣਿ ਨ ਦੇਇ ॥
The water, added to the milk, itself bears the heat, and prevents the milk from burning.

ਆਪੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਵਿਛੁੰਨਿਆ ਸਚਿ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਦੇਇ ॥੪॥
God unites the separated ones with Himself again, and blesses them with true greatness. ||4|| 


ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਐਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਚਕਵੀ  ਸੂਰ  ॥
O mind, love the Lord, as the chakvee duck loves the sun.

ਖਿਨੁ ਪਲੁ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਸੋਵਈ ਜਾਣੈ ਦੂਰਿ ਹਜੂਰਿ ॥
She does not sleep, for an instant or a moment; the sun is so far away, but she thinks that it is near.

ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਸੋਝੀ ਨਾ ਪਵੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਦਾ ਹਜੂਰਿ ॥੫॥
Understanding does not come to the self-willed manmukh. But to the Gurmukh, the Lord is always close. ||5||


----------



## pk70 (Mar 19, 2009)

lalihayer said:


> Satguru continues on same Ang.
> 
> 
> ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਐਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਜਲ  ਕਮਲੇਹਿ  ॥
> ...



*Again same high gravity of longing in love, amazing*


----------



## kiram (Mar 19, 2009)

*"When that longing comes, all longings are ceased, faith in His Hukam and His Grace are fortified with this longing, its like having dark clouds all over the sky, and the rain is hoped." - pk70 ji


*


----------



## kiram (Mar 20, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :


 *ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ  ਪੁਨੀਤ  ਭਏ  ਦਰਸ  ਪੇਖੇ  ਮਾਥੈ  ਪਰਉ  ਰਵਾਲ  ॥ ਰਸਿ  ਰਸਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਉ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਮੋਰੈ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਬਸਹੁ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ॥੧॥ *
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Neṯar punīṯ bẖa▫e ḏaras pekẖe māthai para▫o ravāl. Ras ras guṇ gāva▫o ṯẖākur ke morai hirḏai bashu gopāl. ||1|| 


Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl: My eyes have been purified, gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan, and touching my forehead to the dust of His feet. With joy and happiness, I sing the Glorious Praises of my Lord and Master; the Lord of the World abides within my heart. ||1||

ਨੇਤ੍ਰ = ਅੱਖਾਂ। ਪੁਨੀਤ = ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ। ਪੇਖੇ = ਪੇਖਿ, ਵੇਖ ਕੇ। ਮਾਥੈ = ਮੱਥੇ ਉੱਤੇ। ਪਰਉ = ਪਈ ਰਹੇ। ਰਵਾਲ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ। ਰਸਿ = ਸੁਆਦ ਨਾਲ। ਗਾਵਉ = ਗਾਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮੋਰੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ = ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ।੧।

ਹੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ! ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਵੱਸ। ਮੈਂ ਬੜੇ ਸੁਆਦ ਨਾਲ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ ਟਿਕੀ ਰਹੇ। ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਪਵਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਹਟ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ)।੧। 

 *ਤੁਮ  ਤਉ  ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ  ਦਇਆਲ  ॥ ਸੁੰਦਰ  ਸੁਘਰ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਹੋਹੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੂ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ŧum ṯa▫o rākẖanhār ḏa▫i▫āl. Sunḏar sugẖar be▫anṯ piṯā parabẖ hohu parabẖū kirpāl. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


You are my Merciful Protector, Lord. O beautiful, wise, infinite Father God, be Merciful to me, God. ||1||Pause||


ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ = ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸੁਘਰ = ਸੁੱਘੜ, ਸੁਚੱਜੀ ਘਾੜਤ ਵਾਲਾ, ਸਿਆਣਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਦਇਆ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਤਾਂ (ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ) ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਤੂੰ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੈਂ, ਸਿਆਣਾ ਹੈਂ, ਬੇਅੰਤ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਭੀ) ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੋ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਮਹਾ  ਅਨੰਦ  ਮੰਗਲ  ਰੂਪ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਬਚਨ  ਅਨੂਪ  ਰਸਾਲ  ॥ ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਚਰਣ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਾਂਧਿਓ  ਪਾਲ  ॥੨॥੭॥੩੮॥* 
Mahā anand mangal rūp ṯumre bacẖan anūp rasāl. Hirḏai cẖaraṇ sabaḏ saṯgur ko Nānak bāŉḏẖi▫o pāl. ||2||7||38|| 


O Lord of supreme ecstasy and blissful form, Your Word is so beautiful, so drenched with Nectar. With the Lord's lotus feet enshrined in his heart, Nanak has tied the Shabad, the Word of the True Guru, to the hem of his robe. ||2||7||38|| 


ਅਨੂਪ = ਉਪਮਾ-ਰਹਿਤ, ਬਹੁਤ ਸੋਹਣੇ। ਰਸਾਲ = ਰਸ-ਭਰੇ {ਰਸ-ਆਲਯ}। ਹਿਰਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਪਾਲ = ਪੱਲੇ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਆਨੰਦ-ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਮੰਗਲ-ਰੂਪ ਹੈਂ (ਆਨੰਦ ਹੀ ਆਨੰਦ; ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਹੀ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਵਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਹੈ ਰਸੀਲੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਪੱਲੇ ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਲਈ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ ਵੱਸੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੨।੭।੩੮।



 
http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...Bhane Chal/More Hriday Baso Gopal.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------

